# La Pavoni, is an Anfim super best a good enough grinder ?



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

As the title suggests I am thinking of dipping my toe in the lever experience e.g. La Pavoni, (for work).

I have an Anfim super best (54mm flat burr) at work at present, would it be good/ consistent enough a grinder for a la Pavoni, or do I need to upgrade it , or swap it with my home grinder a Major (which I really don't want to do)?

On a slight side note is a pro really worth say £100 more (second-hand )than a europiccola for making 3 or 4 cappuccinos throughout the day?

and should I go pre or post millennium?

I have spent hours on various threads and I just cant decide, help.

Thanx for any response (sensible or not).


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmm, you won't have to fill a pro as much, 3 to 4 cappas will nearly empty a europiccola. Why not take the Classic to work as it would be less faff and have the La Pav at home with the Major (as they do suit each other).Or is noise an issue?


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Can't help with a grinder. As for the pre and post Millennium it's much of a muchness imo. Lot's of people argue both ways. I would say that pre tend to be better built (brass cylinder etc) but the post seem to be more consistent. I'd go post.

As for your question about the pro, it all comes down to how many coffees you are making. Pro obviously has a larger boiler, but I like the europiccola if it's just me as it heats up quicker.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Why not take the Classic to work as it would be less faff and have the La Pav at home with the Major (as they do suit each other).Or is noise an issue?


I have two young children at home 5 and 8 and my wife would be highly reluctant to have uncovered boiler machine with a very tempting lever to play with in the kitchen (I know it is the same as a kettle) but who can fathom the mind of ones better half, not me for sure.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

jtldurnall said:


> Can't help with a grinder. As for the pre and post Millennium it's much of a muchness imo. Lot's of people argue both ways. I would say that pre tend to be better built (brass cylinder etc) but the post seem to be more consistent. I'd go post.
> 
> As for your question about the pro, it all comes down to how many coffees you are making. Pro obviously has a larger boiler, but I like the europiccola if it's just me as it heats up quicker.


Thanx for the reply,

RE the brass cylinder is that the whole cylinder as well as the piston? and any idea what the mill cylinder is made of?

Also does the europiccola steam well enough?


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

The piston is made from brass on both models I believe. Once molded with a single hole steam tip the europiccola steams well enough, although I don't use it that often so may want to seek someone else's opinion who drinks more milky drinks. Maybe @Rhys?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

MooMaa said:


> I have two young children at home 5 and 8 and my wife would be highly reluctant to have uncovered boiler machine with a very tempting lever to play with in the kitchen (I know it is the same as a kettle) but who can fathom the mind of ones better half, not me for sure.


Teach them to use it? Removes the mystique and temptation. My toddler loves helping to make coffee/dinner and it means he knows what is and isn't ok to touch in the kitchen.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Missy said:


> Teach them to use it? Removes the mystique and temptation. My toddler loves helping to make coffee/dinner and it means he knows what is and isn't ok to touch in the kitchen.


I would be up for that, but my wife is of the seriously over protective type, and my children do tend to be rather accident prone and it is always my fault, even if I am not there.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

When I as a kid I was told not to touch the fire as it was hot. Guess what, I touched it.. Didn't do that again.









The Ep steams really well with a single hole tip, much better than a Classic. There are differences between the old and new models, @coffeechap will no doubt be a better person to ask.

I changed from a Classic to a La Pavoni and never regretted it (apart from having to keep filling it up), makes great coffee but demands a bit more input as a trade off.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

jtldurnall said:


> The piston is made from brass on both models I believe. Once molded with a single hole steam tip the europiccola steams well enough, although I don't use it that often so may want to seek someone else's opinion who drinks more milky drinks. Maybe @Rhys?


As an update, I looked into when the plastic piston existed, as I own both a pre and a post millennium europiccola, both with brass pistons, and your question piqued my interest. Best I can find is that they were used between the late nineties until it was restored to brass in about 2004.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I've a pre Europiccola and love it, coffee making as it should be, simple!

Steams great too but I've a three hole tip just waiting on a one hole tip to arrive which produces much better micro-foam I believe.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanx for all the input, I am looking forward to the lever experience (pre or post mill), and maybe I will just have to buy another major if the super best isn't consistent enough, or just buy a new major anyway as I love the one I have.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Pre millennium without the stupid auto steam wand means fewer gaskets to replace and parts to break such as a pointless plastic sleeve in the group. If you go back far enough you'll get a brass sleeve which aids in temp stBility along with the brass piston (which is now used in all models after they realised their mistake with the millennium edition and those produced for a few years afterwards).

I'd love a millennium group with a machined brass sleeve but I don't think they exist. Somebody with the skills and tools should really get on that. There was a cheap early model on eBay recently but you can get stung pretty easily going for them.


----------

